
Progressive Web Apps(pwas) are coming to a safari near you - prathiks
https://medium.com/@prathik/progressive-web-apps-pwas-are-coming-to-a-safari-near-you-216812aba5a
======
prathiks
Sometime next year, native apps will start becoming irrelevant for most use
cases

